# Plant help. Posting for nobody1



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately nobody1 is having a bit of a problem with uploading and logging in so I said I'd post this up for him. If anyone has a few suggestions please post up on this thread. Thanks

Fluval led light for planted tanks on for 9 hrs/day 
Filstar xpl canister filter
Peguin 350 HOT biowheel filter
6 Cory catfish 
5 Clown loaches
3 Siamese catfish for BA
Temp 76 
ordinary gravel 
8 Head and Tailights tetra
3 Bala Sharks
20 Neons
Water changes 15%/week

Ph 6.4 
Kh 3
Gh 5 
Ammonia- 0
Nitrite 4.0 ppm
Nitrate- In the red- Can't be measured.

He's using Florish tabs

















**By looking at the leaves I'd think that he needs more nutrients. 
The first is the holes in the leaves. This usually means that there's a nitrogen and/or potassium deficiency.
Also, looking at the val which the tips look all crinkly. Usually when leaves are deformed it indicates calcium deficiency but looking at the GH it's at 5 which is good. The GH is the amount of calcium/magnesium balance in the tank, and perhaps the calcium is bound to the magnesium and so there is no free calcium available?
Also, there's no ferts being dosed except for the root tabs but I think more ferts is required. Also, the addition of CO2 or Excel should help.

So, what do you guys think? any comments?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If nitrates are in the red then I'd dose K and Excel. Either that or he's got too much or too little light. Hard to tell in the pictures.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have already pmed Yungster about nobody1's original thread regarding logging in problems.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the above.

I see a diffuser, so you are injecting Co2 but not feeding any plant food? Either way Id start with dosing fertz. Find a good all in 1 or try Seachems comprehensive + Trace or start EI dosing. The root tabs work, I use them but I also dose ferts. IMO The amont of roots actually taking up nutrients from the tab is probably minimal, unless you put 20 in the tank. 

The plant you are growing in the front as Grass (micro sword) was difficult to grow until I started EI dosing. You have normal substrate which will make it even harder. 

The Jungle Vals in my African tank grow like a weed without Co2, Ive found trimming off the top old growth really helps them grow,

What are you adding to raise GH? How big is the tank? How long has it been running? 15% water changes are small. I prefer 50% but 30% would be the minimum I'd suggest. That might explain your high readings.

The Bala sharks will eat the neons eventually. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm locking this thread as nobody1 has got his uploading features back up and has started the thread:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/problems-plants-water-125058/

Thanks everyone who's helped offer comments.


----------

